# Radley



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Why is it soooo expensive!! Yak!

Does anyone know where it's sold at the lowest prices!?

xxxx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

I got my Radley bag in their online sale in January (it was my xmas pressie from DH) - it should have been £140 and we got it for £82!

x

P.S  Forgive me if I'm talking about the wrong Radley - I just assumed the bags with little dogs on?


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi Saila

I guess ebay is a good starting point?

I've got a few Radley bags which i've either bought from John Lewis or Heathrow airport.

I think the airport prices are slightly reduced (if you or you know someone going through soon). Do you live near any of those outlet shopping places? Some of them have 'Tula' shops which also sell a reduced Radley range  

S xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Was going to say the same about outlets only some sell them but one not that far from me does, so I'm hoping to get a birthday present from there


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yup I mean the Radley with little dogs on  

I was looking at John Lewis

I don't live near Outlets   I will have to wait for a sale!

If anyone hears of any let me know!

xxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

hi have a wee look on the internet, theres a lot of websites that sell radley as i was looking a few months ago. Ebay had some, i cant remembered what i googled - radley stockists, reduced radley bags etc


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

I love my Radley bag.  I paid full price for it from John Lewis   but I wouldn't part with it !!!


----------

